# Cottage cheese tastes like puke



## CoffeeFiend

*Cottage Cheese*​
Yummmehhh in my tummmehhhh 8553.13%Eeeewwwww nasty sh!t!!!7546.88%


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Heard loads of people saying its virtually no fat and packed to the rim with protein so just bought a giant tub.. opened it, nearly hurled at the smell. Thought be a man and take a spoonful and dear ****ing god i dont mind a bit of pain but shiiiiit it tastes like pukey death :lol:

Does anyone use it with anything? Was thinking i could get rid of it by putting it into egg mix when i do a omlette..


----------



## aben

I dont mind the taste but wouldnt say it was the nicest thing in the world. Maybe try holding your nose lol?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Stop eating puke and you wont be so used to the taste of it and will probably end up liking cottage cheese.


----------



## Syko

I tried it once, never tried it again :lol:


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Syko said:


> I tried it once, never tried it again :lol:


Yeaah its so hidious lol wasnt what i expected either i thought it was just like reallly dry lumpy.. kinda powdery cheese, sort of like chunky parmisan.. but its more like cream cheese texture its so awful :lol:


----------



## aka

I can't have enough, absolutely love it

sometimes a have beef slice roll with cottage chesse


----------



## CoffeeFiend

akalatengo said:


> I can't have enough, absolutely love it
> 
> sometimes a have beef slice roll with cottage chesse


Your profoundly strange :lol: reps for your inhuman bravery hahaha


----------



## TommyFire

Chuck some pineapple in with it mate. I have a tub with pineapple every night before i go to bed, tastes lovely!


----------



## Will101

TommyFire said:


> Chuck some pineapple in with it mate. I have a tub with pineapple every night before i go to bed, tastes lovely!


I totally agree. Like puke with extra lumps


----------



## Smitch

Man the fvck up, i like to mix it with tuna.


----------



## t hall gym

i love the taste and texture but iv been eating it since i was a kid

just throw it in the blender and down it


----------



## 2004mark

Totally agree, I said the other day on here it tastes like yogurt mixed with puke. Still managed to force it down most nights for the last year or so though :wub: I have the tesco low fat stuff, not sure if the full fat tastes better - never tried it.


----------



## smartin

Try some quark as an alternative mate 30g protein in a 250g tub, no puke or lumps, just soft cheese thats easy to eat, similar to natural set yogurt [ but cheesy ].


----------



## KatBelle

Syko said:


> I tried it once, never tried it again :lol:


Same, its absolutely disgusting :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne

I honestly dont mind it. I buy the Asda one with pineapple in. Tastes fine to me.


----------



## PHMG

If you buy the basic then it is almost unbareable. Get the slightly more expensive healthy choices and its nice!


----------



## suliktribal

Mix it with scrambled egg, salt and pepper.


----------



## BB73

Love it!

Mix it with marmite!!


----------



## mr.squatrack

Add Tabasco sauce.. Then it tastes like..Tabasco sauce...


----------



## benicillin

people can tell me to man up all they like, i still don't like the fcuking stuff. Tastes and looks absolutely rancid. Try mixing it into scrambled egg and tuna once and i could still taste the twang of it, makes it taste like you've used gone off milk

Hideous stuff, i'll stick to my meat thanks


----------



## suliktribal

Don't like it, find an alternative.

Simples.


----------



## Testoholic

i mix my 300g's with a scoop of strawberry whey protein, actually tastes rather nice.


----------



## forza84

i get one from aldi that has garlic and chives in it and it is well nice


----------



## benicillin

fatwad said:


> i get one from aldi that has garlic and chives in it and it is well nice


bet that makes you smell dreamy


----------



## patata

i find it doesn't taste much of anything


----------



## Crimson

If you got the plain stuff, then yeah it sure as hell doesn't look that great, as far as the taste goes I've heard of people putting protein powder, pineapples, linseeds, and peanut butter (basically anything from the usual staples) in it to help the taste.

Other that that perhaps look out for a flavoured variety I get a onion and chives one which is a lot better,but still doesn't taste like a fried slice of gold just edible.


----------



## henleys

yer i bought a tub the other night, first few spoons were alright, but then i just couldn't hack no damn more of it. fvck trying to do that every night.


----------



## mad cam

try putting some diced carrots in there


----------



## Conscript

I like it...eat a tub everynight before bed...I actually look forward to it! :lol:


----------



## henleys

by a tub you talking 300g or 600g lol


----------



## aka

I get tesco 600g and it last me 2 or three days


----------



## Nelson

Not sure I could own a tub on it's own, I have it with meat/fish and veg.

Sometimes add to shakes... :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

CoffeeFiend said:


> Heard loads of people saying its virtually no fat and packed to the rim with protein so just bought a giant tub.. opened it, nearly hurled at the smell. Thought be a man and take a spoonful and dear ****ing god i dont mind a bit of pain but shiiiiit it tastes like pukey death :lol:
> 
> Does anyone use it with anything? Was thinking i could get rid of it by putting it into egg mix when i do a omlette..


What I do with it is this

put 500 grams of Cottage cheese and 500grams of Fromage Frais in a blender along with a sachet of Hartleys powdered suger free jelly(loads of flavours) and 2 heaped spoonfuls of sweetener powder and 2 scoops of flavourless protien powder. All ingredients I get at tesco except for protien powder

Now whizz up for a coupe of minutes then I pour it into 3 tuperware Tubs . now you have 3 brilliant home made Yogurts that taste great with about 45g of protien per tub.


----------



## Lois_Lane

So don't eat it, i don't ever eat it and i am doing fine....


----------



## Big Bird

Mix it with natural peanut butter =) YUM!


----------



## welshflame

I tried it before and i cant say i liked it :S.


----------



## Vibrance

I like the taste of sick!


----------



## Barker

hate it


----------



## nova vida

Used to have it all the time as a nipper with pineapples was lovely!

Infact thanks to this thread i'll be going out and buying a sh*tload of this tomorrow so thanks!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Shiiiit this has got a lot of attention hahaha :lol: poll added


----------



## vern172

i love it have about 100g straight before bed


----------



## danny1871436114701

makes me GAG I use

Quark with choco protein like a dessert pre bed  )


----------



## Poseidon

You don't want to really know what the brine tastes like:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol you can get it with pineapple in and its quite nice

you could get a low fat yog and mix it all in and will taste like a big thick yog and its nice that way too.

can always add splenda too.

lots of options you just gotta be creative ok


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> So don't eat it, i don't ever eat it and i am doing fine....


lol


----------



## Lurgilurg

I love the stuff


----------



## Deezal

Orrible! still eat it though.


----------



## Replicator

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you can get it with pineapple in and its quite nice
> 
> you could get a low fat yog and mix it all in and will taste like a big thick yog and its nice that way too.
> 
> can always add splenda too.
> 
> lots of options you just gotta be creative ok


Like I said in post 34 more or less:thumb:


----------



## Guest

With wholemeal pita's lovely jubbly


----------



## lew_west

do exactly the same mate, bloody gorgeous!!


----------



## Musashi

Tried it, don't like it, don't eat it - vile!


----------



## Greenspin

I love it.


----------



## bayman

I used to despise it too. Best way I found was to start mixing it with falvoured whey, fruit, nuts etc. I love it now.


----------



## Bagman

I make a kinda waldorf salad with it. chopped celery, diced apple and break a few walnut halves in it...lovely jubbly. Also have it in a jacket spud with tuna and sliced spring onions sprinkled over the top.


----------



## iesous77

i love the taste of cottage cheese, either plain or with chives added, either way i love it and try having it every night


----------



## jolly-olly

The stuff makes me heave eughhhhh


----------



## scobielad

I eat it every day now on my new diet.....cos it gives u GUNS!


----------



## Scottydog81

I have it most nights before bed eat it like a yougart straight from the pot with a spoon ,im on a very low fat brand from lidl's its only 200g pot but contains 26 g of protein and is only 46p !, the sh*t tesco knocks out is only 9g protein per 100g and is full of sugar for more than double the price.

If you cant take the taste of it do what i do some nights if im bored of it or just wanna get more protein in before bed .....throw the pot of CC in the food mixer with 200ml milk and a v. large table spoon of peanut butter and 5mg glutamine, it is lovely tastes like a thick snickers milkshake ,cant tast the CC at all ......Enjoy !


----------



## chorscroft

Anyone tried optimum nutritions casein protein for getting in some slow release proteins before bed?


----------



## JoePro

CC = My favourite meal of the day, I had it with chocolate protein before, tasted good but I had like the whole tub of it+heaped scoop protein so that was 65g protein, I uhh had a rather large bowl movement come morning.


----------



## kernowgee

Vile stuff, sooner eat cheese


----------



## narraboth

I don't mind having some cheese, but I found it salty, even the low salt one.

not very good especially when you are worrying of bloating.


----------



## Marine1

CoffeeFiend said:


> Heard loads of people saying its virtually no fat and packed to the rim with protein so just bought a giant tub.. opened it, nearly hurled at the smell. Thought be a man and take a spoonful and dear ****ing god i dont mind a bit of pain but shiiiiit it tastes like pukey death :lol:
> 
> Does anyone use it with anything? Was thinking i could get rid of it by putting it into egg mix when i do a omlette..


How about quark better for you less fat less salt, and good protein count and tastes alot better


----------



## big steve

i tried a tub of this the other night, low fat with pineapple

i really like it!


----------



## Wells

I eat for nutrition not for taste. But yes, it taste like total shXt.


----------



## Milky

TommyFire said:


> Chuck some pineapple in with it mate. I have a tub with pineapple every night before i go to bed, tastes lovely!


You lying tw*t !

I tried it and it still tastes fu**ing vile !


----------



## s3_abv

I like cottage cheese, but quark is the future!

I just buy 6 tubs of quark a week now instead of the lumpy stuff.


----------



## jom1980

i blend it down with low fat strawberry yogurt ..takes out the lumps and and gets rid of the ****y taste


----------



## ian73

Mix it with tuna and chopped beetroot.


----------



## jom1980

i dont know is it that living in ireland you can find **** all here ....any brand names of quark...i cant find it.. thanks mate


----------



## Replicator

s3_abv said:


> I like cottage cheese, but quark is the future!
> 
> I just buy 6 tubs of quark a week now instead of the lumpy stuff.


Ditto,,, everything I used to use Cottage cheese for I now use Quark. far higher Protein content per 100g and works out that you are getting more protein for yer buck also if you do the sums ,

Both the above I am referring to are from Tescos

Rep


----------



## s3_abv

Replicator said:


> Ditto,,, everything I used to use Cottage cheese for I now use Quark. far higher Protein content per 100g and works out that you are getting more protein for yer buck also if you do the sums ,
> 
> Both the above I am referring to are from Tescos
> 
> Rep


Same here mate it's so versitile.

I use morrisons quark it's alot smoother than tesco's version. Although i do like the dry'ish texture to tescos aswell lol....


----------



## Replicator

s3_abv said:


> Same here mate it's so versitile.
> 
> I use morrisons quark it's alot smoother than tesco's version. Although i do like the dry'ish texture to tescos aswell lol....


I will give theirs a go next time I pass a morrisons ..................Tescos is only 3 miles away ...the nearest morrisons is18miles so Im pretty much stuck with Tesco

Rep


----------



## Sk1nny

Asda cottage cheese n pineapple is sweet as. Not bitter or pukey at all


----------



## BRASSNECK

YOU CAN BUY IT MIXED WITH CHIVES AND PNEAPPLE, GREAT ON RICE CAKES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BRASSNECK said:


> YOU CAN BUY IT MIXED WITH CHIVES AND PNEAPPLE, GREAT ON RICE CAKES


WHAT, I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## Milky

JPaycheck said:


> WHAT, I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


He said YOU CAN BUY IT MIXED WITH CHIVES AND PNEAPPLE, GREAT ON RICE CAKES

are you deaf ???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

gemilky69 said:


> He said YOU CAN BUY IT MIXED WITH CHIVES AND PNEAPPLE, GREAT ON RICE CAKES
> 
> are you deaf ???


Damn you!

Everyone thinks i'm crazy now sat here chuckling away!!!


----------



## joe.b

Just add a little chopped fruit,pineapple,blueberries etc


----------



## Sk1nny

It's all disgusting, it all tastes like puke but for some reason I keep buying it when I see some I haven't tasted before and just been to asda thier cottage cheese with pineapple is almost like yoghurt it's bloody lovely eat 300grams of the stuff before I knew it


----------



## Replicator

JPaycheck said:


> WHAT, I CAN'T HEAR YOU!





gemilky69 said:


> He said YOU CAN BUY IT MIXED WITH CHIVES AND PNEAPPLE, GREAT ON RICE CAKES
> 
> are you deaf ???


ITS DOM JOLLY IN DISGUISE :lol:

Rep


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hate cottage cheese, smells and looks like childrens barf! :death:


----------



## Hayesy

cheese is vile!!!


----------



## UKLifter88

I love it


----------



## latblaster

It is the vilest thing around, after Taramasalata...however you spell it. AND the stuff is pink...yuk!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hayesy said:


> cheese is vile!!!


I like normal cheese like cheddar or mozzarella but stuff that smell like feet or cottage cheese are a different league altogether :thumbdown:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Warp, i put it in my mouth and i instantly gag, dunno what it is as i dont evan taste out, OMG yak


----------



## massiccio

I blend mine with diet irn bru, some vodka too if I have some kicking about.Brilliant!


----------



## Sub-Zero

I can't stand it either, pure nasty!


----------



## Mossad

crushed black pepper gives it more palette


----------



## Robx

I dont mind it tbh, just had a load on ryvita, but can happily scoff spoonful's down...


----------



## deemann

I put it in a blender with 200ml water and a banana ,tastes great


----------



## UKLifter88

I think people think it tastes nasty because it looks like puke. It takes kinda like yogurt to me


----------



## Guest

I dont mind it but not one of my favs.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i find i absolutely rank and eat Quark instead


----------



## TeenLifter

I hated the taste when i first tried it, and it almost made me puke! After a few tubs though, I got used to the taste and now a few months down the line it's probably my favourite snack.


----------



## andy

salt...pepper.....olive oil......bootiful


----------



## Clubber Lang

Morrisons do the best CC out of all the supermarkets, especially the CC with pineapple

Tesco CC is minging, so is Asda's!


----------



## -Jack-

it is tasty


----------



## Barker

Nasty as hell ma *****


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Gives me e shlts


----------



## Parki79

I used to like it but it gets boring very quickly just couldnt eat it regular thats for sure


----------



## Zangief

I put cottage cheese in my eggs before making scrambled egg,s can't even tell its in there and add's some good protein.


----------



## Contest

The taste of cottage cheese from day one has never bothered me though I do find

it a little boring to eat these days. Tried Greek yoghurt today which wasn't bad at

all. Very high in protein, low in carbs and 0% fat. Will be mixing the yoghurt with

chocolate whey next week hoping to create a nice healthy dessert lol.


----------



## Prophecy

I don't get the cottage cheese with pineapple. It IS cheese afterall. Isn't it like having some cheddar with pineapple? The only way I can eat cottage cheese is with scrambled egg, salt and pepper. Tried it on crackers the other night, ate half and gave the rest to the dog who didn't complain.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

depends what brand, the very best cottage cheese is from lidl, and tesco, bothmild taste and theyre more solid, stay away from sainsburies, co-op and aldi cottage cheese that **** is beyond gross


----------



## chickenlegs

Try quark from Morrison or tesco. try mixing in favoured whey or try it with yogurt and nesquik. I hate the stuff, but with added favours i eat it every night.


----------



## sutmae

Don't mind it too much but usually i make up one of those pasta 'n' sauce sachets, let it cool mix with 4 eggs and 200g of cottage cheese. (or quark)

Might chuck in some extra veg, meat and spices depending on what pasta sauce is used then chuck it in a quiche dish and cook. Add some cheese on the top to melt towards the end.

Good amount of protein with minimal carbs. Leave the pasta 'n sauce sachets out to lower the carbs if needed. Basically you can chuck in whatever you want and it's a quiche but with no pastry.

Lasts a few days in the fridge and it's cheap!


----------



## 1010AD

smartin said:


> Try some quark as an alternative mate 30g protein in a 250g tub, no puke or lumps, just soft cheese thats easy to eat, similar to natural set yogurt [ but cheesy ].


x2

can't stand cottage cheese so the guys/girls on here put me on to Quark and I can't wait to mix it with MP toffee flav drops, I've been told it's the best taste ever


----------



## KRSOne

1010AD said:


> x2
> 
> can't stand cottage cheese so the guys/girls on here put me on to Quark and I can't wait to mix it with MP toffee flav drops, I've been told it's the best taste ever


Quark with Thai sweet chili in an omelette is great


----------



## big-lifter

i eat 600g of cottage chese a day , get the tesco lightchoiches one its real nice , tastes a bit like yoghurt with lumps lol


----------



## Matty-boy

I always buy it from sainsurys with pineapple - love it! tried the tescos "light" one - thought it was horrible!


----------



## big-lifter

i brought the tesco value one last night to try and i didnt think it was to bad , 50p for 300g


----------



## huge monguss

Still tastes bad with the chives in it


----------



## Wheyman

just buy some caseinate it tastes like nothing.....


----------



## Sharpiedj

Tries it once, gipped. Going to try it again some time soon


----------



## Hayesy

Nasty stuff, cheese is fukin rank imo


----------



## PHMG

haha, you get used to it. And if deiting, you will welcome any form of solid food, and i actually started craving it in the end (hated it at first, made me want to puke as well)


----------



## Riddar

Bought 4 tubs from ASDA, I tried some in a shake and it tasted like vomit. Needless to say I left it, but then forgot about it, then my fridge stunk of the sh1t gone off lol. Should really man up and just eat the stuff :mellow:


----------



## irishdude

can't do the cottage cheese things no matter how hard i try, but am a big fan of quark. A tub with a bit of whey mixed in before bedtime does the trick.


----------



## sam2012

lol its an acquired taste, the more you eat the better it gets. I couldn't stand the site of it at one point but now I can't get enough of it. Its cheap as well


----------



## JAY TB

Weird, I was actually going to post something about cottage cheese.

I go through 2 bi tubs a week, and have it in omelettes/scrambled eggs for breakfast, with tuna at 10ish, in my soup (with chicken) at 12.30,

love it! Sometimes before bed I'll just take a scoop with some ham and wolf it down.

But I dont see it alot in peoples diet posts on here, plenty of peanut butter (which I have only just started to eat and read the benefits of0.

So is cottage cheese a good thing in diets?

Im trying to lose BF and gain weight (the holy grail I know! lol)


----------



## Breda

The stuff is vile

That is all


----------



## Kennyken

6 egg omelette with 200g of melted cottage cheese + 50g of medium cheddar = breakfast of the gods


----------



## mal

Its the only protein i use tbh,apart from eggs and any sort of meat il have a dinner.

oh and fish.


----------



## Ogamy

Don't mind the taste of the cheaper brands. 75p for 500g from Morrisons? Asda has 300g but nothing special.. Mixed Chocolate whey into it, wasn't that nice.. prefer it with just pineapples or on its own.. Also just tried with chicken bovril... donotwant..


----------



## miguelmolez

Sainsburys one is very nice. The Asda one is gash, but with a load of pepper tastes ok.


----------



## Wheyman

If you guys dont like it why not just buy some unflavoured casein and add it to your shakes?


----------



## Chris86

I don't mind it any more tbh


----------



## WallsOfJericho

lidl cottage cheese is the best, as its more firm, less sour, i actually love the stuff, and its cheap, stay away from co-op, sainsbuies,morrisons variety ...yuuuck


----------



## phoenix1980

It depends on the brand, I tried Tesco's own make and found it rank. Sainsburys good to yourself or own brand cottage cheese is good. I put some on one of those brown ryvita cracker things then and a dash of salt(not much) sprinkle garlic powder and chilli powder over it and consume...... very nice


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

i like cottage cheese with some pineapple chopped up small and thrown in with it


----------



## shaunmac

Cottage cheese is horendous, just like quark


----------



## LukeV

I don't like it or dislike it, still eat it every day though. It tastes pretty good with a scoop of whey mixed in.


----------



## kayleplaya

I guess the texture is off putting but taste aint baitd, I add sugar free sweetner to it when not dieting. Taste good enough.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Funnily enough I dont mind cottage cheese but cant stand quark.


----------



## Hartman

It's not too bad on a baked spud with chives and fine ground pepper...

def gonna get some quark soon though, see what all the hype is about


----------



## zelobinksy

I use to hate it, but I mixed it with some flavored whey and it was tolerable.

Also, try different brands (i've used tescos low fat and tescos value - huge difference in flavour and texture).


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Tried it and almost puked but persevered and came across asda low fat pineapple, I've now got a dodgy addiction to the stuff


----------



## Jay.32

yuk


----------



## stoatman

I love the stuff, especially with pineapple. Few oat cakes and a pot , lovely snack . I get the pee taken out of me at work for taking a tub to the cantenn but I don't care.


----------



## rsd147

Dont mind it tbh! I add nuts and raisins to it!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Jacket potatoe with cottage cheese  mmm


----------



## infernal0988

I love it infact i had 2x 300gram tubs for my first meal today.


----------



## JPO

Scoop of peanut butter a little sweetener and cottage cheese ! Mix together .. Tastes so good


----------



## resten

JPO said:


> Scoop of peanut butter a little sweetener and cottage cheese ! Mix together .. Tastes so good


Lol, just dragged up a 16 month old thread


----------



## Madoxx

I love it, altho its usually rammed with salt content


----------



## GibboJnr

Cottage cheese with pineapple chunks

Great combo


----------



## Pkant2002

Urgh agree with original statement tastes like puke. Don't know how you all eat so much of it.


----------



## Keeks

Quark.......that is all.


----------



## IGotTekkers

I don't mind it but whoever says it's packed with protein is a mong. Compared to other foods in my fridge it's quite nutritional crap


----------



## Paisleylad

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't mind it but whoever says it's packed with protein is a mong. Compared to other foods in my fridge it's quite nutritional crap


36 grammes of protein per tub the stuff i eat.

Handy for when on the move or at work.. Lovely with some honey.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Paisleylad said:


> 36 grammes of protein per tub the stuff i eat.
> 
> Handy for when on the move or at work.. Lovely with some honey.


What is it a 500g bucket? Lol


----------



## Paisleylad

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it a 500g bucket? Lol


Lol nah mate

350g and only 68 pence i think..

Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Paisleylad said:


> Lol nah mate
> 
> 350g and only 68 pence i think..
> 
> Cheap and cheerful.


Where's 100g of chicken would give you about the same amount. 350g is a lot of sweaty cheese!


----------



## Paisleylad

No denying that.

Also no denying that 36g protein for 64 pence aint half bad.

All about opinions but id say cottage cheese is a great food to have around.


----------



## Paisleylad

.


----------



## Big Kris

I have the longleat farm stuff from Asda or Morrisons

Any other brand tastes rank in my opinion


----------



## Glais

have some quark mate


----------



## stevieboy100

how about tuna mixed with mayo then mixed with baked beans fuark me i cant get enough of it


----------



## Skye666

Puking over abit of cottage cheese???? Pussies all of ya!!!


----------



## JSTEVO

I love the stuff. Especially when dieting. Last meal at night 140g salmon and 250g cottage cheese mixed with copious amounts of cinnamon! It's like a dessert!!!!!

However it the last one tonight as I start depleting tomorrow for a show next Sunday!


----------



## ar4i

It's ok, nothing special so just get on with it and eat it.


----------



## Chris F

I love it. Aldi one 69 p mix it up with olives, black pepper and chilli flakes  I could live on it. Quark too.


----------



## BM1991

Absolutely love the stuff, a tub before bed every night.


----------



## [email protected]

I honestly don't know how anybody can like this stuff. Yuck yuck yuckity yuck!!


----------



## Nuts

What a bizarre thread, how funny, if you are serious about your nutrition then cottage cheese is ace, mix it half dozen boiled eggs!! Now there's a snack!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fortunatus

used to hate the stuff started small with a few mouthfulls a day, now I'll throw down a whole tub before bed. still don't like the taste off it but I eat it in the mirror every night whilst posing for some motivation and takes my mind off what I'm eating, stupid but effective!


----------



## jay101

I just have it on the side of the plate mix it with what I'm eating goes down fine

I'm guessing u dont like natty peanut butter either


----------



## Keenam

Eat quark instead!


----------



## rfclee

Nuts60 said:


> What a bizarre thread, how funny, if you are serious about your nutrition then cottage cheese is ace, mix it half dozen boiled eggs!! Now there's a snack!!! :thumb:


Thats whats I do, on its own its horrible but try putting in some pepper makes it alot more bearable


----------



## marknorthumbria

get the langley farm stuff its nice, i chow a 250g tub every night


----------



## Sku11fk

Mix it with a yoghurt its really nice, just takes on the taste of whatever flavour you add in it. If you dont like the lumps just blend it up. Quark is nice though, used to eat alot of quark and sugar free jelly, good shiz


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

It's an acquired taste i hated it but kept eating that **** now i love it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its fkin nasty


----------



## MincedMuscle

Love it!


----------



## B.I.G

I can't do cottage cheese but some people love it. I can't see how personally!


----------



## BM1991

With a scoop of glutamine... Awww yiss


----------

